# Forum Friends IRL



## SocialbFly (Jul 27, 2009)

I know this may come across a little Pollyanna but i still feel the need to say this. Yes, we all know i am not a pollyanna anyway, anyone reading my snarky posts would know that...

*BUT*

What i do want to say is this forum has brought me so many wonderful people from all walks of life into my real world...people i have lunch with, people i take trips with, people who i cry on their shoulder and they cry on mine, people whose numbers on are speed dial (even if they hate the phone), and a few i have even dated.

I think we forget sometimes in our day to day life just how important a meeting place and support place like this can be and is...

Thank you for all everyone has contributed to make Dims a positive place and for the friends i have made here, i thank God for you everyday.

Love.

:blush::blush::wubu::wubu::blush::blush:


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 27, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> I know this may come across a little Pollyanna but i still feel the need to say this. Yes, we all know i am not a pollyanna anyway, anyone reading my snarky posts would know that...
> 
> *BUT*



*Your no Pollyanna - more like a "Tall -Gorgeous- Huggable- Healthcare Professional". :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
*


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Your no Pollyanna - more like a "Tall -Gorgeous- Huggable- Healthcare Professional". :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:
> *



I love you too Tony, and one of the people i consider an irl friend. Hugs...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, I don't know quite so many of you irl as Di but those of you I have met are some of the nicest, kindest and most generous people I know. It's unfortunate that anomalies always garner disproportionate attention. The fact that unpleasant types stand out and get so much attention could be taken as evidence of what a generally decent and upstanding lot abide here. Compassion and empathy aren't flashy. A hug, even online, is much more subtle and less dramatic than a head-butt. Doesn't mean the butt-heads are winning though! 

Thanks for a characteristically warm and thoughtful thread idea, my friend. :bow:


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 27, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Well, I don't know quite so many of you irl as Di but those of you I have met are some of the nicest, kindest and most generous people I know. It's unfortunate that anomalies always garner disproportionate attention. The fact that unpleasant types stand out and get so much attention could be taken as evidence of what a generally decent and upstanding lot abide here. Compassion and empathy aren't flashy. A hug, even online, is much more subtle and less dramatic than a head-butt. Doesn't mean the butt-heads are winning though!
> 
> Thanks for a characteristically warm and thoughtful thread idea, my friend. :bow:



and hugs to you too Ernest and for a better pain free day for all....tomorrow....


----------



## Ash (Jul 27, 2009)

Best thread.

I don't think it's any secret that Dimensions has absolutely and completely changed my real life. Without this place I wouldn't be where I am, loving the people I love, or doing the things I'm doing. I met my best friend in the whole world on these forums. We now live in Massachusetts with more friends we met here, and we interact with our other close friends from Dims in person or online nearly every day. I consider my Dimensions friends my real and true family and I always will. 

When Conrad gave his speech at the Dimensions Bash about where it all started and the progression of the community, I cried. This place means so much to me. I think AnnMarie said it best when Conrad came back to the table (and I'm paraphrasing here as I was a bit of a mess at this point). She said to him that no matter what a headache the boards can be sometimes, this community is still special, and it's still important, and "for some of us, it still means everything."

Pollyanna or not, I think from time to time it's good to remember everything you've gotten from this place.


----------



## Mini (Jul 28, 2009)

I haven't met too many of y'all in person, but I really do value this community and the support it's offered me. I don't think I'm wrong in saying I'm a better person for having posted here and being told to shut my fuckin' trap every once in awhile.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 28, 2009)

Dimensions was definitely life changing for me too as the place I met my husband. I feel so lucky that the stars were seemingly aligned just right for us to meet when and how we did (in the chatroom).

I really hope to become closer friends with many of the people I've met here. I am afflicted with that choke-on-the-phone syndrome that my wonderful, understanding, IRL friend Dianna touched on. Having been shy since grade school it's still a crutch I wish I could ditch.. Usually after a margarita or four, I'm feeling quite chatty though and always look forward to the next bash to mix with some of the great people here IRL.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 28, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> I know this may come across a little Pollyanna but i still feel the need to say this. Yes, we all know i am not a pollyanna anyway, anyone reading my snarky posts would know that...
> 
> *BUT*
> 
> ...




I'm really bummed that I didn't get to meet you while I was in Vegas!

I've met tons (literally) of people from Dims  and I can honestly say I've liked each and every one of them. Whether they can say the same about me who knows? 

This place brings much more good into my life than bad, and that's why I stick around.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 28, 2009)

> Whether they can say the same about me who knows?



In my case, yes. You're as awesome IRL as online.

Every Dimmer I've met IRL has been terrific and every bit as amazing IRL as online.


----------



## imfree (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree heartily and add a resounding "Amen" to your post, Di.:bow:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 28, 2009)

I've met many awesome people here, have made many friends. Most of my Dims friends I don't get to see nearly enough but they are near and dear to my heart and I wouldn't have them if it wasn't for Dimensions.


----------



## Cors (Jul 28, 2009)

Aww this is such a sweet thread! I haven't met any Dimmers yet but would love to!


----------



## kayrae (Jul 28, 2009)

Well Dianna, I'm very glad that you were able to visit us in SF. One of these days, we'll come visit you and the Socal crew


----------



## Risible (Jul 28, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Well Dianna, I'm very glad that you were able to visit us in SF. One of these days, we'll come visit you and the Socal crew



We'd love to throw a party for the SF crew! And I'm hoping that the SoCal Crew Who Camps can organize a camping trip at some SF-convenient beach campground, have a big weekend-long beach party.:happy: Have hookups (an RV term, not the other kind ... oh, never mind), can make margaritas!

I have met some seriously neat people through Dims, and I'm grateful to Dims and Conrad for that. Some of my closest RL friends are online here - Di, T, and E, Stan and Kristen, Laura and Carrie ... They help to keep me real, and I appreciate that. Well, that and all the :wubu: I get from them. 

:wubu:


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 28, 2009)

I just discovered ya'll by accident earlier this year. I'd never heard of a BBW/SSBBW/FA etc., before. Duhhhhhh!

I'm an old guy now and have always just assumed that I was some kind of pervert for liking fat girls. Not that that has any effect on my behavior, I've basically always been a bowling ball -- knocking over any pins that got in my way. No fat chick has ever lost out (for better or for worse. . . )

It does make me feel warm and fuzzy, knowing that I'm not alone.

Hey! I'm a FA! Do I get a badge or a certificate or a card or sumptin'?

Thanks, guys.

- Jim


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 28, 2009)

fantastic thread! me too. i don't think you are a pollyanna. i have to say i like the people i've been lucky enough to meet IRL. they are surprising , very interesting and so much more supportive than the impression you might get from the forums. it gives me an overall good feeling about dims.

D-- i have to say-- thank you! you are one of the people who really make dims worthwhile. you are so supportive in so many ways both in the forums and IRL. i love you too and i know i'm not the only one.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 28, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I'm really bummed that I didn't get to meet you while I was in Vegas!
> 
> I've met tons (literally) of people from Dims  and I can honestly say I've liked each and every one of them. Whether they can say the same about me who knows?
> 
> This place brings much more good into my life than bad, and that's why I stick around.



i have to say you really missed something


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 29, 2009)

I havent met anyone from here yet, thats why I am looking forward to the Bash In October!! Give me a chance to meet so many of them and have fun! i cant wait!


----------



## Melian (Jul 30, 2009)

LoveBHMS said:


> In my case, yes. You're as awesome IRL as online.
> 
> Every Dimmer I've met IRL has been terrific and every bit as amazing IRL as online.



:wubu: Agreed!


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 30, 2009)

Ashley said:


> Best thread.
> 
> I don't think it's any secret that Dimensions has absolutely and completely changed my real life. Without this place I wouldn't be where I am, loving the people I love, or doing the things I'm doing. I met my best friend in the whole world on these forums. We now live in Massachusetts with more friends we met here, and we interact with our other close friends from Dims in person or online nearly every day. I consider my Dimensions friends my real and true family and I always will.
> 
> ...



You and Soup are one of my fave Dims "couples" :happy: It makes me so happy that you guys found each other and connected the way you do. It gives me the warm fuzzies.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 30, 2009)

Although I haven't met any of you IRL yet I certainly hope to. Seeing how so many of you have met and the friendships you have formed is so wonderful. And even if I don't ever get to meet any of you I still have a very special place in my heart for some of the online friends I have here. :happy:


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 30, 2009)

Yup, Dims has brought some amazing people into my (real) life. A beloved boyfriend, a cherished best bud, and a close circle of friends that make me laugh until I ache and that I can be my complete self with.

And my guildies on WoW, can't forget them!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 31, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> I know this may come across a little Pollyanna but i still feel the need to say this. Yes, we all know i am not a pollyanna anyway, anyone reading my snarky posts would know that...
> 
> *BUT*
> 
> ...




You're such a sweet pea! You are loved back, Missy!!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 31, 2009)

*BUMP* This thread deserves a long, happy life imo. :happy:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 31, 2009)

I have absolutely LOVED getting to know my Dimensions friends! I look forward to living in the Lower 48 so it'll be easier for me to hook up with everyone. But in the meantime, I carry cherished memories from Tina's wedding when I got to meet so many of you.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 31, 2009)

I have one so far, but would love to have more!
Lots of great people here!


----------



## Risible (Jul 31, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> I have absolutely LOVED getting to know my Dimensions friends! I look forward to living in the Lower 48 so it'll be easier for me to hook up with everyone. But in the meantime, I carry cherished memories from Tina's wedding when I got to meet so many of you.



That was a happy, loving event, Vickie, and it was our great pleasure to meet you there! :wubu:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 31, 2009)

Risible said:


> That was a happy, loving event, Vickie, and it was our great pleasure to meet you there! :wubu:



Thank you, and the pleasure was mutual, I assure you. :wubu:

I swear I'm going to get my ass to SoCal (or even MidCal) when my time is my own so I can hang out with you guys. My whirlwind trip for my daughter's orchestra left me no time to play. *pout*


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 1, 2009)

Just like many of the posters in this thread, being a part of this forum has given me the opportunity to meet and become close with a number of people...

A small group of which I count amongst my very closest of friends...I look forward to seeing them (and attempt to see them) as often as possible and dread when we part.

Without meeting and befriending those women...and one or two of the guys...I would not be the person I am proud to be.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 1, 2009)

I never had IRL fat friends until I began I began posting online at Dim and a couple other places around 2001. For some reason my close girlfriends were all normal weight or tiny little things. I cherish the fat girl friends I've made here over the last decade. It's strange and wonderful having friends I could actually share clothes with.


----------



## Brenda (Aug 2, 2009)

I have met some fantastic women who post on this forum. Smart, funny and kind women who have enriched my life.

Brenda


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks everyone....a lil positive vibes to this site is not unwelcome i am sure...even if not well attended....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 2, 2009)

Di, just so you know, you're definitely on my list of "must meet's". Any chance you'll come to Alaska? We have lots of travel gigs, ya know!


----------



## BarbBBW (Aug 2, 2009)

I have not met anyone from DIMS, yet. I am really looking forward to the Bash In OCtober to meet many of them there.
The men and women on this site have definitely made my life better just from reading their post, and some chats. You all help me live my life everyday, with pride for who I am, and respect for those around me. There are so many great things I could say, on and on, but I think it sums it up for now. Cant wait to meet and hug you all!!


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 2, 2009)

dims has been good to my dick and my heart


----------



## Ash (Aug 2, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> dims has been good to my dick and my heart



You're such a poet, dan.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 2, 2009)

I have been fortunate enough to have met many folks from Dimensions. It's so great to meet someone offline after interacting with them here. I have met some really wonderful and special people and I look forward to meeting new people as well as spending more time with the ones I've already met.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 2, 2009)

Ashley said:


> You're such a poet, dan.



and my stomach, though no matter what aris says, carnegie >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> katz


----------



## sweet&fat (Aug 3, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> dims has been good to my dick and my heart





exile in thighville said:


> and my stomach, though no matter what aris says, carnegie >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> katz



Aw. How sweet! But your stomach=fail. Especially in the Chinese region.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 3, 2009)

YOU ARE SO RIGHT!!! 



rainyday said:


> I never had IRL fat friends until I began I began posting online at Dim and a couple other places around 2001. For some reason my close girlfriends were all normal weight or tiny little things. I cherish the fat girl friends I've made here over the last decade. *It's strange and wonderful having friends I could actually share clothes with.*


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 3, 2009)

I've yet to meet anyone IRL from these boards.
=[


----------



## Suze (Aug 3, 2009)

i've never met anyone from the webz before, but I will meet 3 people (and a baby!) from Dims later this week. 
guess who! haha

*excited* :happy:


----------



## kayrae (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh, how exciting!!!


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 4, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Aw. How sweet! But your stomach=fail. Especially in the Chinese region.



this is like the only food area i _don't_ fail! congee village is like tier 5 compared to the ginger pork i stuff my bitch with


----------



## sweet&fat (Aug 4, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> this is like the only food area i _don't_ fail! congee village is like tier 5 compared to the ginger pork i stuff my bitch with



See, you keep saying this, yet I have not seen any evidence...


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 4, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> See, you keep saying this, yet I have not seen any evidence...



lady i turn







into


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 4, 2009)

I tend to behave whenever I meet a dimmer in reality.....probably cause I usually bring my oldest daughter with me


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 6, 2009)

Great thread. 



And I'm happy to be getting to know more and more people from this great place all the time. :blush: :happy: :bow:


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 6, 2009)

Swamptoad, i think i saw you will be at the bash in NJ...i cant wait to meet ya, we can compare camera crap


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 6, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Swamptoad, i think i saw you will be at the bash in NJ...i cant wait to meet ya, we can compare camera crap



*lol* cool! 


yeah, i hope to be able to come.


----------



## Tina (Aug 7, 2009)

I have met so many people fro Dims, and also from a couple of feminist boards, and another SA board I was on that is now defunct, that I've lost count. There were only a few (and two were just short dates years ago) that I would say were duds. 

When Eric (who I met right here, only on the old board) and I were married, a number of friends from Dims flew and drove out to be there, which made us feel so honored and warm inside. Our minister was and always will be the fabulous 'Friday.' Eight people in this thread so far I have met IRL and consider to be some of my closest friends. When it comes to friends, I lead a very charmed life, and owe a lot to Conrad and Dimensions, both the print mag and the boards. :wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2009)

Tina said:


> I have met so many people fro Dims, and also from a couple of feminist boards, and another SA board I was on that is now defunct, that I've lost count. There were only a few (and two were just short dates years ago) that I would say were duds.
> 
> When Eric (who I met right here, only on the old board) and I were married, a number of friends from Dims flew and drove out to be there, which made us feel so honored and warm inside. Our minister was and always will be the fabulous 'Friday.' Eight people in this thread so far I have met IRL and consider to be some of my closest friends. When it comes to friends, I lead a very charmed life, and owe a lot to Conrad and Dimensions, both the print mag and the boards. :wubu:




Very awesome, indeed, to hear Tina!  :happy:


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 8, 2009)

Tina said:


> I have met so many people fro Dims, and also from a couple of feminist boards, and another SA board I was on that is now defunct, that I've lost count. There were only a few (and two were just short dates years ago) that I would say were duds.
> 
> When Eric (who I met right here, only on the old board) and I were married, a number of friends from Dims flew and drove out to be there, which made us feel so honored and warm inside. Our minister was and always will be the fabulous 'Friday.' Eight people in this thread so far I have met IRL and consider to be some of my closest friends. When it comes to friends, I lead a very charmed life, and owe a lot to Conrad and Dimensions, both the print mag and the boards. :wubu:



and i count myself among them and feel blessed for it...hugs to you Tina, I claimed you, and I am keeping you hugs...


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 8, 2009)

I have met quite a few here on Dims that have enriched my life immensely, and I intend to meet more.

Diana, can't wait to meet you in NJ!!! :wubu:


----------



## Tina (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you, Jeff.  I do feel very lucky. My sister, always the lucky one in the family -- has won many sweepstakes for cruises, televisions (one large-screen), home theater, stereos, etc, etc, etc, while I usually never win contests, sweepstakes and the like), has always had a hard time having good friends. So, I don't win the cruise, but I have definitely won the friend sweepstakes, and that's even better. 

Di: :wubu:


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 9, 2009)

I feel that way, too. This place has helped me in the long run. Teaching me to stand up for what I believe in, to accept all people from all walks of life, that I really am a good person...

Not to mention, I made so many friends here, I don't think I can name them all! And it's good for me to know that I have friends all over the place that I can rely on in case something goes wrong. I LOVE YOU GUYS!


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 10, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> I feel that way, too. This place has helped me in the long run. Teaching me to stand up for what I believe in, to accept all people from all walks of life, that I really am a good person...
> 
> Not to mention, I made so many friends here, I don't think I can name them all! And it's good for me to know that I have friends all over the place that I can rely on in case something goes wrong. I LOVE YOU GUYS!



and Lloyd we loves ya too...


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 10, 2009)

Just need to chime in here as well - I seem to have disconnected a bit from Dims over the last six months - but do so love the friends I've met in real life from here - Dianna being the very first one. I warn my 13 year old all the time about only communicating with people on the Internet that he knows and then he says . . . "but all the people you've met on the Internet are really cool" - lol. I have truly been blessed by what Dimensions has brought into my life . . .


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 12, 2009)

ekmanifest said:


> Just need to chime in here as well - I seem to have disconnected a bit from Dims over the last six months - but do so love the friends I've met in real life from here - Dianna being the very first one. I warn my 13 year old all the time about only communicating with people on the Internet that he knows and then he says . . . "but all the people you've met on the Internet are really cool" - lol. I have truly been blessed by what Dimensions has brought into my life . . .



We love and value you too Ek...I personally am in awe of you so often, for the person you are, the son you have raised, and your own tenacity...

i was just telling Ris how i was worried, cause you seemed to disconnect, but then, i know you have been busy too....

good to know you missed us, cause we sure miss you....

remember that first meeting at starbucks....hahahahaha


----------



## katybug (Aug 14, 2009)

I've only met a few Dims people in Portland, and they were fabulous of course.

But I would love to attend one of the bashes sometime soon!!


----------

